# Alvarez è del City, è fatta per 18 mln. Tutti i dettagli.



## Tifo'o (22 Gennaio 2022)

La notizia data dall'Argetina trova conferma. Niente Italia per Julian Alvarez, il giocatore è ormai del Manchester City. Secondo Calciomercato.com, il club inglese non pagherà la clausola da 20 mln ma avrà uno sconto di 2 mln. Il prezzo sarà di 18 mln, inoltre l'accordo prevede che che l'attaccante rimanga al River almeno fino a giugno. Poi si vedrà se richimarlo in Premier oppure lasciarlo ancora in Argentina in modo da avere continuità ed andare ai mondiali. Inoltre il City pagherebbe lo stipendio da subito. Giocatore voluto da Guardiola.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La notizia data dall'Argetina trova conferma. Niente Italia per Julian Alvarez, il giocatore è ormai del Manchester City. Secondo Calciomercato.com, il club inglese non pagherà la clausola da 20 mln ma avrà uno sconto di 2 mln. Il prezzo sarà di 18 mln, inoltre l'accordo prevede che che l'attaccante rimanga al River almeno fino a giugno. Poi si vedrà se richimarlo in Premier oppure lasciarlo ancora in Argentina in modo da avere continuità ed andare ai mondiali. Inoltre il City pagherebbe lo stipendio da subito. Giocatore voluto da Guardiola.



Come sempre: O si chiude subito o arrivano le big ed inglesi e non c'e piu storia.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Se la cifra è quella e c'era la possibilità di prenderlo in estate, è stato assurdo non averlo fatto.


----------



## Butcher (22 Gennaio 2022)

Neanche 18 milioni possiamo tirare fuori?


----------



## gabuz (22 Gennaio 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Neanche 18 milioni possiamo tirare fuori?


Al di là dell'averli o meno è tutto da dimostrare che, a parità di offerta, il giocatore avrebbe preferito noi al City.
Secondo me un argentino di 18 anni oggi preferisce giocare al City e in Premier... probabilmente io per primo se fossi al suo posto.


----------



## enigmistic02 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La notizia data dall'Argetina trova conferma. Niente Italia per Julian Alvarez, il giocatore è ormai del Manchester City. Secondo Calciomercato.com, il club inglese non pagherà la clausola da 20 mln ma avrà uno sconto di 2 mln. Il prezzo sarà di 18 mln, inoltre l'accordo prevede che che l'attaccante rimanga al River almeno fino a giugno. Poi si vedrà se richimarlo in Premier oppure lasciarlo ancora in Argentina in modo da avere continuità ed andare ai mondiali. Inoltre il City pagherebbe lo stipendio da subito. Giocatore voluto da Guardiola.


Per una squadra che gioca senza punte e punti di riferimento offensivi, è il giocatore perfetto. 

Da noi, obiettivamente, non avrei saputo collocarlo nel modulo adottato ora. Può essere che in un 4-3-3 avrebbe potuto adattarsi come ala destra, ma avrebbe necessitato di un periodo di studio e ancora non è detto. E' più una seconda punta.
Non mi straccio le vesti, ad oggi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Gennaio 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Neanche 18 milioni possiamo tirare fuori?



Non abbiamo cacciato fuori 12 milioni per Faivre,figurati 18 per Alvarez


----------



## diavolo (22 Gennaio 2022)

I top non li possiamo prendere,quelli che lo saranno in futuro nemmeno. Poi magari mi vanno a spendere il doppio per gli Schick o i Piatek.


----------



## diavolo (22 Gennaio 2022)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Al di là dell'averli o meno è tutto da dimostrare che, a parità di offerta, il giocatore avrebbe preferito noi al City.
> Secondo me un argentino di 18 anni oggi preferisce giocare al City e in Premier... probabilmente io per primo se fossi al suo posto.


L'argentino di 18 anni farà la panchina al brasiliano di 24 altrimenti quest'ultimo prendiamolo noi.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La notizia data dall'Argetina trova conferma. Niente Italia per Julian Alvarez, il giocatore è ormai del Manchester City. Secondo Calciomercato.com, il club inglese non pagherà la clausola da 20 mln ma avrà uno sconto di 2 mln. Il prezzo sarà di 18 mln, inoltre l'accordo prevede che che l'attaccante rimanga al River almeno fino a giugno. Poi si vedrà se richimarlo in Premier oppure lasciarlo ancora in Argentina in modo da avere continuità ed andare ai mondiali. Inoltre il City pagherebbe lo stipendio da subito. Giocatore voluto da Guardiola.


Questo è l'esempio che attaccanti potenzialmente forti forti si possono ancora prendere a cifre umane anche per noi. Ci saremmo dovuti fiondare subito. Certo è che un altro anno con un palo della luce come attaccante io non lo reggo


----------



## ILMAGO (22 Gennaio 2022)

il problema mi sembra evidente che non siano i 18 milioni.
Al city prenderà uno stipendio che noi ora faremmo fatica ad offrire a Theo e Leao, tutto lì.
Se il city vuole un nostro giocatore o un giocatore che puntiamo sul mercato, è suo.
C'è lo stesso rapporto di forza che abbiamo noi con l'Empoli. 
Se puntiamo uno dell'Empoli o uno seguito dall'empoli, lo prendiamo. Lo stesso fanno loro con noi, ad oggi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La notizia data dall'Argetina trova conferma. Niente Italia per Julian Alvarez, il giocatore è ormai del Manchester City. Secondo Calciomercato.com, il club inglese non pagherà la clausola da 20 mln ma avrà uno sconto di 2 mln. Il prezzo sarà di 18 mln, inoltre l'accordo prevede che che l'attaccante rimanga al River almeno fino a giugno. Poi si vedrà se richimarlo in Premier oppure lasciarlo ancora in Argentina in modo da avere continuità ed andare ai mondiali. Inoltre il City pagherebbe lo stipendio da subito. Giocatore voluto da Guardiola.


Peccato, mi piaceva veramente tanto come giocatore.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> il problema mi sembra evidente che non siano i 18 milioni.
> *Al city prenderà uno stipendio che noi ora faremmo fatica ad offrire a Theo e Leao, tutto lì.*
> Se il city vuole un nostro giocatore o un giocatore che puntiamo sul mercato, è suo.
> C'è lo stesso rapporto di forza che abbiamo noi con l'Empoli.
> Se puntiamo uno dell'Empoli o uno seguito dall'empoli, lo prendiamo. Lo stesso fanno loro con noi, ad oggi.



Bastava semplicemente muovere le chiappe prima.
Nell'ultima stagione ha giocato 46 partite,segnando 26 goal e servendo 18 assist,ovvio che ora abbia attirato l'interesse di tutte le altre big.

Noi lo annusavamo dall'estate,quando ancora non c'era tutto questo interessamento per lui.
Ma sono sicuro che anche in quell'occasione sia prevalsa la linea del "abbiamo tempo per presentare l'offerta",come troppo spesso capita ultimamente...

"abbiamo tempo per rinnovare a kessie"
"abbiamo tempo per cercare un trequartista.."
"abbiamo tempo per cercare un esterno destro.."
"abbiamo tempo per cercare un sostituto per i partenti in coppa D'africa"
"abbiamo tempo per cercare un difensore per sostituire l'infortunato Kjaer..."
"abbiamo tempo per cercare un difensore per sostituire anche l'altro infortunato,Tomori.."

Il calciomercato chiuderà a breve e le uniche operazioni fatte sono state in uscita (conti e pellegri)


----------



## sacchino (22 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La notizia data dall'Argetina trova conferma. Niente Italia per Julian Alvarez, il giocatore è ormai del Manchester City. Secondo Calciomercato.com, il club inglese non pagherà la clausola da 20 mln ma avrà uno sconto di 2 mln. Il prezzo sarà di 18 mln, inoltre l'accordo prevede che che l'attaccante rimanga al River almeno fino a giugno. Poi si vedrà se richimarlo in Premier oppure lasciarlo ancora in Argentina in modo da avere continuità ed andare ai mondiali. Inoltre il City pagherebbe lo stipendio da subito. Giocatore voluto da Guardiola.


Peccato mi piace molto è un attaccante moderno.


----------



## gabuz (22 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> L'argentino di 18 anni farà la panchina al brasiliano di 24 altrimenti quest'ultimo prendiamolo noi.


Ci vuole anche ambizione e fiducia in sé stessi.
Altrimenti anni fa un brasiliano di 21 anni non sarebbe venuto al Milan di Rui Costa e Rivaldo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La notizia data dall'Argetina trova conferma. Niente Italia per Julian Alvarez, il giocatore è ormai del Manchester City. Secondo Calciomercato.com, il club inglese non pagherà la clausola da 20 mln ma avrà uno sconto di 2 mln. Il prezzo sarà di 18 mln, inoltre l'accordo prevede che che l'attaccante rimanga al River almeno fino a giugno. Poi si vedrà se richimarlo in Premier oppure lasciarlo ancora in Argentina in modo da avere continuità ed andare ai mondiali. Inoltre il City pagherebbe lo stipendio da subito. Giocatore voluto da Guardiola.


ma raga loro lo prendono e lo lasciano la 6 mesi o forse 12 con stipendio pagato dal city... noi...... lasciamo perdere.
loro hanno un progetto tecnico chiaro, mica vanno a prendere l'occasione, prendono chi è funzionale al loro gioco.
infatti non han preso cristina e non prenderanno neanche vlahovic. noi prendiamo chi conta meno e viene in prestito.
lasciamo stare i paragoni.


----------



## diavolo (22 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> il problema mi sembra evidente che non siano i 18 milioni.
> Al city prenderà uno stipendio che noi ora faremmo fatica ad offrire a Theo e Leao, tutto lì.
> Se il city vuole un nostro giocatore o un giocatore che puntiamo sul mercato, è suo.
> C'è lo stesso rapporto di forza che abbiamo noi con l'Empoli.
> Se puntiamo uno dell'Empoli o uno seguito dall'empoli, lo prendiamo. Lo stesso fanno loro con noi, ad oggi.


Vedremo, per me non prenderà più di 2,5 milioni netti. Gabriel Jesus ne prende 5.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Scontato. Talento super. Altro che Fiorentina


----------



## Giangy (22 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La notizia data dall'Argetina trova conferma. Niente Italia per Julian Alvarez, il giocatore è ormai del Manchester City. Secondo Calciomercato.com, il club inglese non pagherà la clausola da 20 mln ma avrà uno sconto di 2 mln. Il prezzo sarà di 18 mln, inoltre l'accordo prevede che che l'attaccante rimanga al River almeno fino a giugno. Poi si vedrà se richimarlo in Premier oppure lasciarlo ancora in Argentina in modo da avere continuità ed andare ai mondiali. Inoltre il City pagherebbe lo stipendio da subito. Giocatore voluto da Guardiola.


La realtà è che i giovani molto promettenti come Alvarez, o li blocchi subito oppure il prezzo aumenta sempre di più, e siamo sempre tagliati fuori alla fine. L'unico che potremmo permetterci un po di livello, (forse) in estate è Sanches, ma anche lì è tutto da vedere. Per me, gia che abbiamo preso più di un buon portiere come Maignan la scorsa estate, forse era capitato un mezzo miracolo, lo stesso con Tonali prima, va beh che quest'ultimo il primo anno l'avevamo preso in prestito dal Brescia.


----------



## Dexter (22 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La notizia data dall'Argetina trova conferma. Niente Italia per Julian Alvarez, il giocatore è ormai del Manchester City. Secondo Calciomercato.com, il club inglese non pagherà la clausola da 20 mln ma avrà uno sconto di 2 mln. Il prezzo sarà di 18 mln, inoltre l'accordo prevede che che l'attaccante rimanga al River almeno fino a giugno. Poi si vedrà se richimarlo in Premier oppure lasciarlo ancora in Argentina in modo da avere continuità ed andare ai mondiali. Inoltre il City pagherebbe lo stipendio da subito. Giocatore voluto da Guardiola.


Fa nulla, da noi arriva Vlahovic ...rinnovo ad Ibra e via, al massimo gallo Belotti a 0. Per quelli che "preferiva il sitiii" : si sicuro, come no... un argentino che preferisce fare la panca in Premier e non il titolare in A, come Lautaro praticamente vero?


----------



## DMC (22 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Per una squadra che gioca senza punte e punti di riferimento offensivi, è il giocatore perfetto.
> 
> Da noi, obiettivamente, non avrei saputo collocarlo nel modulo adottato ora. Può essere che in un 4-3-3 avrebbe potuto adattarsi come ala destra, ma avrebbe necessitato di un periodo di studio e ancora non è detto. E' più una seconda punta.
> Non mi straccio le vesti, ad oggi.


Il modulo non conta nulla. Non siamo il city che possiamo permetterci di comprare giocatori a vagonate e vedere quali sono più adatti al modulo. Quelli buoni che possiamo permetterci dobbiamo prenderli, il modulo lo cambi. Magari non a metà anno, ma in estate lo adatti ai giocatori che hai.

Con i giocatori vinci, non con i moduli. E noi siamo troppo indietro per fare gli schizzinosi secondo me


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La notizia data dall'Argetina trova conferma. Niente Italia per Julian Alvarez, il giocatore è ormai del Manchester City. Secondo Calciomercato.com, il club inglese non pagherà la clausola da 20 mln ma avrà uno sconto di 2 mln. Il prezzo sarà di 18 mln, inoltre l'accordo prevede che che l'attaccante rimanga al River almeno fino a giugno. Poi si vedrà se richimarlo in Premier oppure lasciarlo ancora in Argentina in modo da avere continuità ed andare ai mondiali. Inoltre il City pagherebbe lo stipendio da subito. Giocatore voluto da Guardiola.


Capisco... Tutto bello ma se vanno a prendere pure questi profili con questa facilità seguire il calcio diventa dura. Hanno preso Kayky, adesso questo che finirà probabilmente in prestito da qualche altra parte... Praticamente comprano tutti loro, non solo i giocatori forti ma anche una marea di talenti su cui tengono il controllo. Non si può neanche tentare di competere in questo modo, diventa davvero impossibile.


----------



## enigmistic02 (22 Gennaio 2022)

DMC ha scritto:


> Il modulo non conta nulla. Non siamo il city che possiamo permetterci di comprare giocatori a vagonate e vedere quali sono più adatti al modulo. Quelli buoni che possiamo permetterci dobbiamo prenderli, il modulo lo cambi. Magari non a metà anno, ma in estate lo adatti ai giocatori che hai.
> 
> Con i giocatori vinci, non con i moduli. E noi siamo troppo indietro per fare gli schizzinosi secondo me


Non faccio lo schizzinoso, anzi, cerco di fare un'analisi equilibrata senza isterismi da bimba capricciosa.
Abbiamo pochi soldi e alcune specifiche lacune che, con un po' di calma e tanta competenza, possono essere colmate. Nel mondo non esiste solo Alvarez, e qualche calciatore ben più adatto alle nostre attuali esigenze si può trovare.

Sono il primo a dire che il modulo deve essere adattato agli uomini che si ha a disposizione e che si debba investire sul talento, anche quando è grezzo. Il punto è che Alvarez, in Europa, per me è un punto interrogativo, anche e non solo da un punto di vista tattico, quindi non mi sembra il super fenomeno che l'attenzione mediatica attorno a lui suggerirebbe, ma mi sbaglierò sicuramente io. Non viene a fare la differenza nell'immediato.

E comunque i moduli non sono tutto, ma se inizi a mettere 3 o 4 campionissimi fuori ruolo non vinci trofei.
Leao, che oggi fa la differenza, ha dovuto trovare la propria collocazione ideale e testarla con costanza, prima. Ed è solo un esempio.


----------



## Andris (22 Gennaio 2022)

la società di appartenenza ha accettato solo perchè glielo lascia come minimo fino a giugno e poi non chiude al prestito ulteriore, perchè sono pieni di attaccanti e per aggregarsi deve essere forte.
classica misura preventiva, potrebbe anche non giocare mai nel manchester city


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Neanche 18 milioni possiamo tirare fuori?



A voglia te. Per le azioni di twitta anche 180. Anche 1800.


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La notizia data dall'Argetina trova conferma. Niente Italia per Julian Alvarez, il giocatore è ormai del Manchester City. Secondo Calciomercato.com, il club inglese non pagherà la clausola da 20 mln ma avrà uno sconto di 2 mln. Il prezzo sarà di 18 mln, inoltre l'accordo prevede che che l'attaccante rimanga al River almeno fino a giugno. Poi si vedrà se richimarlo in Premier oppure lasciarlo ancora in Argentina in modo da avere continuità ed andare ai mondiali. Inoltre il City pagherebbe lo stipendio da subito. Giocatore voluto da Guardiola.



Come dicevo ieri il ragazzo aveva già detto di volere spazio per non perdere gli esami. Il City gli ha offerto quelle garanzie che lui cercava. Di fatto firma per uno dei club più forti e ricchi al mondo, nel frattempo rimane a casa sua a giocare per non perdersi il mondiale, se e quando sarà più pronto farà il grande salto.


----------



## _ET_ (22 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La notizia data dall'Argetina trova conferma. Niente Italia per Julian Alvarez, il giocatore è ormai del Manchester City. Secondo Calciomercato.com, il club inglese non pagherà la clausola da 20 mln ma avrà uno sconto di 2 mln. Il prezzo sarà di 18 mln, inoltre l'accordo prevede che che l'attaccante rimanga al River almeno fino a giugno. Poi si vedrà se richimarlo in Premier oppure lasciarlo ancora in Argentina in modo da avere continuità ed andare ai mondiali. Inoltre il City pagherebbe lo stipendio da subito. Giocatore voluto da Guardiola.


Peccato.ad un certo punto ho sperato lo prendessero già da subito...ed invece guardiola dove và.se prima mi sembrava forte adesso ho la certezza.peccato peccato avremmo potuto sistemare l'attacco tra lui e Leao per diversi anni


----------



## sampapot (23 Gennaio 2022)

purtroppo le squadre inglesi rispetto a noi hanno solo i soldi...i giocatori guardano solo l'ingaggio...non guardano il blasone, il progetto...solo i soldi (tra city e psg non so chi abbia speso di più, racimolando solo figuracce in Europa, tra i propri confini invece....)


----------



## folletto (23 Gennaio 2022)

Siamo in pole, il giocatore vuole venire da noi etc etc, poi arriva chi tira fuori i soldi e se lo prende come è giusto che sia


----------



## Marcex7 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Al di là del valore tecnico,qualsiasi professionista degno di essere chiamato tale preferisce la premier alla serie A e il City a noi..è normale


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La notizia data dall'Argetina trova conferma. Niente Italia per Julian Alvarez, il giocatore è ormai del Manchester City. Secondo Calciomercato.com, il club inglese non pagherà la clausola da 20 mln ma avrà uno sconto di 2 mln. Il prezzo sarà di 18 mln, inoltre l'accordo prevede che che l'attaccante rimanga al River almeno fino a giugno. Poi si vedrà se richimarlo in Premier oppure lasciarlo ancora in Argentina in modo da avere continuità ed andare ai mondiali. Inoltre il City pagherebbe lo stipendio da subito. Giocatore voluto da Guardiola.



Solo conferme su Alvarez al City


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Solo conferme su Alvarez al City


É praticamente del City. Sarebbe stato "bello" rispondere all' acquisto di Vlahovic con questo ragazzo, ma 20 milioni per il centravanti sono troppi evidentemente. Sotto con Belotti a 0 st'estate, daje Paolino Paperí


----------

